# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر از لیسانس حسابداری به تجربی

## Minahmadi

سلام و عرض ادب وقتتون به خیر. ببخشید من ۲۲ سالم هست و لیسانس حسابداری دارم. راستش میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. نمیدونم اصلا این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه. دیدم که نوشتن باید دیپلم تجربی رو دوباره بگیرم. از این نظر مشکلی ندارم میخونم. ولی یه مسئله ای هست نمیدونم ایا ارزشش رو داره یا نه. نمراتم توی اول دبیرستان و راهنمایی (نظام قدیم) خوب بوده معدلم همیشه ۱۸ یا ۱۹ بوده. به هرکسی میگم که حسابداریم یه جوری نگاه میکنه انگار من خنگم. البته نه که حرف کسی برام مهم باشه مسئله اینه میگم نکنه اشتباه انتخاب رشته کرده باشم؟ نکنه تجربی بهتر باشه؟ من رفتم حسابداری که سریع وارد بازار کار بشم بدون در نظر گرفتن موقعیت اجتماعی اون کار. کله ام باد داشته شاید. حالا میخوام لطفا یه راهنمایی به من بکنید که چه کار کنم؟ برم تجربی؟ برم سر کار؟ برم ارشد بخونم؟ نمیدونم به خدا از روزی که فارق التحصیل شدم افسردگی شدید گرفتم نمیدونم چه کار کنم

----------


## Minahmadi

up

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Minahmadi


سلام و عرض ادب وقتتون به خیر. ببخشید من ۲۲ سالم هست و لیسانس حسابداری دارم. راستش میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. نمیدونم اصلا این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه. دیدم که نوشتن باید دیپلم تجربی رو دوباره بگیرم. از این نظر مشکلی ندارم میخونم. ولی یه مسئله ای هست نمیدونم ایا ارزشش رو داره یا نه. نمراتم توی اول دبیرستان و راهنمایی (نظام قدیم) خوب بوده معدلم همیشه ۱۸ یا ۱۹ بوده. به هرکسی میگم که حسابداریم یه جوری نگاه میکنه انگار من خنگم. البته نه که حرف کسی برام مهم باشه مسئله اینه میگم نکنه اشتباه انتخاب رشته کرده باشم؟ نکنه تجربی بهتر باشه؟ من رفتم حسابداری که سریع وارد بازار کار بشم بدون در نظر گرفتن موقعیت اجتماعی اون کار. کله ام باد داشته شاید. حالا میخوام لطفا یه راهنمایی به من بکنید که چه کار کنم؟ برم تجربی؟ برم سر کار؟ برم ارشد بخونم؟ نمیدونم به خدا از روزی که فارق التحصیل شدم افسردگی شدید گرفتم نمیدونم چه کار کنم


سلام وقتتون بخیر ببینید دوتا بحثه یا علاقه دارید برید تجربی یا نگرانید و میخواین برید تجربی من برداشتم اینه شما از گروه دومید برای همین راجع به اون میگم منم ده سال پیش مثل شما بودم و با لیسانس حسابداری بودم ولی اصلا دو دل نبودم و تنها هدفم کسب درآمد و ورود به بازار کار بود برای همین اگر شما هم دنبال همین موضوعید بهترین رشته اومدید من تو چندتا از بزرگترین سازمانها کار کردم همیشه واحد مالی و واحدهای بازرگانی و برنامه ریزی تو سازمانهای تجاری بالاترین رده رو دارند زمانیکه مثلا مسئول واحد ای تی ماهی ۳ میلیون حقوقش بود من ۴.۵ میگرفتم جایگاهمم بالاتر بود و عموما پیشرفت شغلی هم توی واحدهای مالی و بازرگانی بهتره اگر میگم دنبال درآمد و جایگاه شغلی هستید بنظرم بهتره وارپ بازار کار بشید بعد وقتی متوجه شدید تو چه مسیری میخواین برید ارشدتون رو انتخاب کنید اگر تو زمینه خود حسابداری میخواید برید بهترین گزینه ارشد حسابداری مالی یا حسابرسی هست، اگر در رابطه با حسابداری صنعتی میخوایند برید که بهترین گزینه ارشد صنعتی یا ام بی ای هست و اگر میخواید تو بخشاهای دیگه سازمانها کار کنید با ام بی ای مالی یا بازرگانی کارتون راه میافته و همینطور اگر امکانش رو دارید و توی تهران هستید دنبال حسابدار رسمی شدن برید برای خانم ها فوق العاده است و هم پرستیژ بالایی داره و هم موقعیت شغلی عالی ایه اما در کل اگر فکر پرستیژ و موقعیت شغلی هستید همین حسابداری گزینه خوبیه و با توجه به سنتون اگر یک تا دوسال وقت بزارید برای استخدام دولتی که عالی ترم هست*

----------


## thanks god

ب نظرم هرچه سریع تر وارد بازارکار شو ، هر جا ک تونستی

برای کسب مهارت های اولیه در زمینه شغلیت با کمترین حقوق هم که شده یک تا دو سال کار کن ، بعدش 24 یا نهایتا 25 سالت میشه با کلی تجربه کاری و رزومه خوب

حالا میتونی در شرکت ها و مراکز بزرگتر و بهتر کار کنی و درآمد زیادی رو بدست بیاری.

تامام

----------

